# unusual fish



## James_Kye (12 Feb 2009)

ok this is a question that seems to cause some problems on past forums lol.
 as much as i like the run of the mill usual fish species. i also enjoy having that something little bit special.

 most of you are aware of my set up and the conditions etc so i would like if possible ( get the old gray matter working here folks ) species of unusual / oddball fish..

i will start with what appears to be unusual these days 

 Farlowella ( twig cats ) sorry if this incorrect but its what i have seen it named as on several sites.

so its now over to you to come up with something that will be suitable in my set up no L number plecos though. ( don't mean to offend pleco lovers out there but there just not my cuppa tea ).


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2009)

Can you post the tank spec to save us having to find and then read your journal? 

Cheers

Sam


----------



## James_Kye (12 Feb 2009)

maybe if you ask nicely enough lol.

 tank 2 ft x 1.5 ft x 2ft  ( 130 L ) PH 6.8  South American biotope ( apart from a few plants that i want to add soon lol ) 
 temp 75 F. that about covers it


----------



## Egmel (13 Feb 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> maybe if you ask nicely enough lol.
> 
> tank 2 ft x 1.5 ft x 2ft  ( 130 L ) PH 6.8  South American biotope ( apart from a few plants that i want to add soon lol )
> temp 75 F. that about covers it


Current inhabitants?
Filtration/flow levels? (some fish like stream conditions others prefer lower flow)


----------



## James_Kye (13 Feb 2009)

if you had read my other posts you would have known i dont have any fish at yet , as i am wanting to get things right with plants first. and the weather dose not allow fish to be bought . and i dont buy anything from a  pet supermarket ( P...@...E ) so i am getting all my fish mail order from Tri - Mar.
 as for filtration thats eheim liberty the largest one thats for tanks 200 L.
 again i have explained flow previously i have a hydor 1 and the flow from filter so these 2 give near 2000 LPH

fish stock will be:-

 8 emperor tetra eventually 10
  6 corry ( 3 peppered and 3 other ) 
 pair of triple red dwarf cichlids 
and possibly a farlowella.

 so would like ideas on possible an other shoaling fish thats slightly smaller, not rummynose or neons or bleeding hearts i am wanting something a bit less common. and if there is nothing else people can come up with then i will just add further emperor tetra so its as near 20 as i can get ( as there low in stock at the moment )


----------



## Egmel (13 Feb 2009)

Personally I'd boost the numbers of emperor tetras.  I like a bigger shoal of one type of fish.  In the same vein I'd get 6 of the same type of cories, they'll probably be happier if they're all the same, while different types do shoal together it's not a given.

Assuming you want to keep the biotope then there's always the option of hatchet fish or ottos, neither of which in it's common form is really unusual but you might find some less common variants.


----------



## glenn (13 Feb 2009)

i think i might have somthing you would like.  
glass catfish-these are odball i think(they should be) or odball catfish.i plant to have a shoal of these in my planted setup...i love them, they are so different (as you say)to the usual tetras and rummy noses and they shoal quite tightly.
i have 5 in my smaller tank atm and they are amazing to look at, with a blue and red vein running down the spine, and when they get fed bloodworm you can see the redness in their stomach.


----------



## James_Kye (13 Feb 2009)

how often do you see your glass cats though mate ?.
 my only experience in seeing these are in horrid fish shop tanks where they have nothing to hide in or feel secure and usually in with fish that bully them.
 so i have only ever seen them sitting on the bottom against a corner looking worse for ware and not moving much.
 and how many would you recommend in a shoal ? say 6 / 7 possibly ?.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> ifish stock will be:-
> 8 emperor tetra eventually 10
> 6 corry ( 3 peppered and 3 other )
> pair of triple red dwarf cichlids
> and possibly a farlowella.



You list sounds about right for stocking a 130 litre planted tank.  I'd consider much more than that as overstocking.

How about a group of Otocinclus sp. as an algae crew?  There's a few varieties if you want something a bit different.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Feb 2009)

I agree about the fish suggestions. I'd also say to just get six of one type of Cory, both to be fair to the fish and aesthetically etc.


----------



## James_Kye (13 Feb 2009)

i forgot to mention that otos were on the list of fish to be added lol.
 i had fancied 20 amano shrimps also but someone who keeps tropicals on the marine forum said i cant keep a single shrimp unless i raise the PH to 7.8.

 when you say there are a few oto sp how many ? and how available are the others ??,
 i ask as i have only ever seen the zebra otos available and the normal ones.
 pics of the other otos would be fantastic if anyone has any links / pics


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Feb 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> someone who keeps tropicals on the marine forum said i cant keep a single shrimp unless i raise the PH to 7.8.


Hearsay mate, i bred Crystal Reds at 7.2-7.4


----------



## Themuleous (13 Feb 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> if you had read my other posts you would have known i dont have any fish at yet





> again i have explained flow previously i have a hydor 1 and the flow from filter so these 2 give near 2000 LPH



With the greatest of respect, if you want people to give up their time and energy to help you, you have to give them a bit more respect.  They dont have to help you.  This forum would cease to exist if it wasn't for the goodwill of those who run and contribute to it.  You cant expect people to do the work for you and you didnt provide a link to your journal, which I've just checked and which makes no reference to your filtration.  Are we expected to search all your posts? The questions asked were perfectly reasonable in order to provide you with correct and usable information.

A little respect for others goes a long way.

Sam


----------



## glenn (13 Feb 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> how often do you see your glass cats though mate ?.
> my only experience in seeing these are in horrid fish shop tanks where they have nothing to hide in or feel secure and usually in with fish that bully them.
> so i have only ever seen them sitting on the bottom against a corner looking worse for ware and not moving much.
> and how many would you recommend in a shoal ? say 6 / 7 possibly ?.


i see my glass catfish all the time, they shoal around the base of my bulb plant quite hapily and they get on well with my altum's and plec.
i think they are mostly active when feeding and squeez together when not feeding as they are shy and timid.
they are like clown loach for stocking levels...i wouldent have any less than five as this can cause what you see in the shops- "against a corner looking worse for ware"-with this fish definatly think 'the more the merrier' when buying  6/7 is fine


----------



## James_Kye (13 Feb 2009)

lol i def cant buy a lot locally. one local shop has decided to put it upon them selves to limit 3 fish MAX per any purchase.
 even if you are buying neons they only allow 3 fish max. there reason to this is NO absolute NO filter can handle more than 3 fish being added at any one time and will not sell any further fish to someone until a month later.

 which i have been told by other shops is complete rubbish. and also the same shop now orders you fill out a question air that others say the same name shop in england do not make you do lol.


----------



## Egmel (13 Feb 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> lol i def cant buy a lot locally. one local shop has decided to put it upon them selves to limit 3 fish MAX per any purchase.
> even if you are buying neons they only allow 3 fish max. there reason to this is NO absolute NO filter can handle more than 3 fish being added at any one time and will not sell any further fish to someone until a month later.
> 
> which i have been told by other shops is complete rubbish. and also the same shop now orders you fill out a question air that others say the same name shop in england do not make you do lol.


I can understand that, there's been a lot of shops who have received bad press because of them selling silly numbers of fish to people with new tanks.

Definitely look up fishless cycling (if you haven't already) and then when you approach the store explain what you've been doing and the fact that you're running planted.  Sometimes it just takes a gentle word to let them know you're not a complete newbie and that you do have a tank which is ready for them.  I remember them having similar issues when I started up and while I didn't stock all in one go they did let me buy more than they would usually let people buy (I think about 10 fish).

A Questionnaire might be pushing it but I suppose it's a good way of asking the relevant questions quickly and calmly.  Probably also a way of them covering their backs if something goes wrong.


----------



## James_Kye (13 Feb 2009)

sadly Helen they do not budge on there 3 fish limit for anyone or any reason, yet they them selves set up tanks in the shop and just walk over to the holding tanks grab a net full of fish and dump them into the tank they had just finished filling. so they are going against there own advice in effect lol.


----------



## johnny70 (13 Feb 2009)

Something a bit different, oil cat/driftwood cat/Centromochlus perugiae   

I have a tank full of these little beauties

JOHNNY


----------



## James_Kye (13 Feb 2009)

oooo they are lovely little fish.
 you got any info on them mate ? 
 how much did they set you back if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Feb 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> lol i def cant buy a lot locally. one local shop has decided to put it upon them selves to limit 3 fish MAX per any purchase.
> even if you are buying neons they only allow 3 fish max. there reason to this is NO absolute NO filter can handle more than 3 fish being added at any one time and will not sell any further fish to someone until a month later.



That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Feb 2009)

No. That only qualifies as the _second_ most ridiculous thing. I'll bet that shop will try to sell you a PO4 remover. _That's_ the most ridiculous thing you will have heard.  

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (13 Feb 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> No. That only qualifies as the _second_ most ridiculous thing. I'll bet that shop will try to sell you a PO4 remover. _That's_ the most ridiculous thing you will have heard.


----------



## James_Kye (13 Feb 2009)

na they cant sell what they dont even stock mate lol.
 when i had a marine tank and was making my own overflow ( up and over top of tank pipe work ) i had to create a siphon to prime it of course.
 this area was not coming into water other than falling down.
 anyway my mum was in the shop and offered to buy me the air line valves and pipe needed for the siphon. they refused to sell her the air valves and pipe saying its toxic to salt water fish and the salt water will rot the air line lol.
 thats the biggest load of crap ever.
 ( as the marine shops i know sell the same bits for marine use pmsl )


----------



## johnny70 (13 Feb 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> oooo they are lovely little fish.
> you got any info on them mate ?
> how much did they set you back if you dont mind me asking.



Small nocturnal fish, South American, 2.5" 25-28c, pH under 7. some more info http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=367

Paid Â£10 ish each for them, have a group of 15 bought from Wharf Aquatics in Pinxton.

JOHNNY


----------



## James_Kye (13 Feb 2009)

ah sadly wharf is no good to me as they dont deliver fish and the local shops say they cant get them in for me so i need to lose out on them for now


----------



## L number Banana (26 Feb 2009)

Here's a few 'unusual' fish that would be happy if you had a high flow/oxygen tank. (low-scaping I guess?) I run a strong current through the bottom and centre of my tank, back plants are left alone for some cats and hidey holes for cherry barbs. Not my video but it shows you their behavior. Very funny since they don't have any weapons to hurt each other  
Hillstream loaches - not at all like clown loaches and stay very small.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKt4Hb03tj8



Sorry for the crappy pics!Here's my Farlowella vittata,Needs high oxygen:
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




Look up whiptail catfish too, rineloricaria. Both twiggy and whiptail all calm with tank mates. If you want specifics, check at the search area of planetcatfish.com

Oto and cory, they school together with zebra danios. Different conditions for different corys.




another type of oto 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




If you get otos, they'll probably be starving when you get them so provide veggies or an algae covered tank item or plant.

Have fun with your build.


----------



## James_Kye (26 Feb 2009)

banana thanks for the fish ideas , but Farlowella were on the list already and from all research i have done none say anything about high oxygen all they say is an absolute must is ample algae and suppliment with algae flakes and cucumber attached to a bit of led to sink it.
 ottos and cory were already on the list and these are fairly run of the mill every day fish species to me so not exactly what i had in mind as unusual.


----------



## L number Banana (26 Feb 2009)

Oops sorry, I thought someone had asked for pics of otos! Must have been another post that I mixed up. The cory just happened to be in the oto pic because they school together and sometimes it's hard to take a quick pic of one alone.

The hillstream loach was my offer of unusual fish but I'm sure they're common somewhere - just not where I live unfortunately.  

As far as high oxygen for the farlowella, I've noticed some pages mention it, some don't ?? But since I'm new to this fish, I'm a little bit of a chicken. They only mention "attention to water quality" on the catfish site so it may not be terribly important.

I'll re-read the post and keep you in mind if anything unusual pops to mind.
Cheers


----------



## beeky (10 Mar 2009)

I've always thought the farlowella twig/whiptails catfish were high oxygen lovers, but don't know where I heard it/read it.

Also, hillstream loaches - are they the ones that look a bit like plaice?! I thought they were cold water? Probably getting mixed up!


----------



## L number Banana (11 Mar 2009)

Hi,
I read the same about Farlowella but I've also seen good articles that only mention "good water quality". Different experiences by different keepers I guess?

But I think you're right about the Hillstream Loach and the preference for cooler waters. EVERYTHING seems to say that but when you google up some of the comment pages written by people who own them, it seems like people are keeping them in temperatures of all ranges and some of the owners have had them for ages. The place they're from is really high oxygen fast flowing lower temp waters.

When I first got mine, I didn't know what is was so it went into a 24c tank. It's active and zooms around normally but maybe because it was bought young and already acclimatized to the higher temp in the fish store?? Not sure but now I'm kind of chicken to move him to a lower temp tank. I should have a cooler temp tank when I set up a Madtom tank so maybe I'll move him in the middle of the summer when the difference in temperature is not so severe.

PS. they do look a bit like plaice in a way. Kind of like a sucker-catfish but with side wings and float or zip around like a stealth   Here's a link to a good picture: http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane There's some very funny youtube videos of them too.


----------



## baron von bubba (22 May 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> i had fancied 20 amano shrimps also but someone who keeps tropicals on the marine forum said i cant keep a single shrimp unless i raise the PH to 7.8.



what?????
i think you have been misinformed there dude!
i've not heard any such thing before. i currently have a fair few amano shrimp in my planted tank ph is around 6.7 in the day with the co2 on!!
and i'm pretty sure most ppl who keep shrimp in a planted tank with co2 would be well under a ph of 7.8


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> and i'm pretty sure most ppl who keep shrimp in a planted tank with co2 would be well under a ph of 7.8


Must be a reefer thing, maybe he was talking about marine shrimp and not tropical


----------



## Neo_ad (22 May 2009)

James_Kye said:
			
		

> lol i def cant buy a lot locally. one local shop has decided to put it upon them selves to limit 3 fish MAX per any purchase.
> even if you are buying neons they only allow 3 fish max. there reason to this is NO absolute NO filter can handle more than 3 fish being added at any one time and will not sell any further fish to someone until a month later.



Haha I purchased a large group of fish one around 15 or so, and the guy said are you sure your tank is ready for them. I said yep all ready, he said ok no problem before I sell you them explain the nitrogen cycle to me 

I thought it was quite nice of him to check that way.


----------

